
Another Person Has Died After Rationing Insulin - situational87
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/07/another-person-has-died-from-rationing-insulin.html
======
King-Aaron
> “I just think this country is backwards"

He may be right. It's between $20-60/week in Aus for insulin. Sometimes free
depending on your situation. How much do you get charged in the States??

------
iaw
Strange, this was flagged and even after I vouched for it it fell off the
front page.

Other than a new user submitting a popular story what could be the problem?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Big Pharma flagging the story?

------
MrLeap
My girlfriend's father was doing this until we found out. Not a fan of the
US's healthcare system.

